

Fast Bytecodes for Funny Languages (JVM) (Cliff Click) (Video) - glymor
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/click-fast-bytecodes-funny-languages

======
SeanLuke
He mentions that final instance variables incur a memory fence cost. Any
reason for this? What's really going on there?

~~~
pmjordan
Finals are compiler-enforced, not a VM construct, as far as I know.

